# Would like location suggestions for shooting Yellowstone and Grand Teton NPs



## tiger82 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm hoping to spend 3 days at each park sometime early in the summer. I'd appreciate suggestions for shooting locations and subjects and best time of day for venues.


----------



## hopegrad08 (Jan 5, 2015)

Both locations are fantastic for landscape and wildlife. 

For Grand Teton, I'd recommend the following for good landscape opportunities in the morning:
1. Mormon Row--there are some old barns from when the land was acquired by the government. These make a good foreground subject against the mountain backdrops.
2. Schwabacher landing--this was my favorite location. There is a beaver dam that creates a nice pool that will give you excellent opportunities for getting good reflection shots of the mountains.
3. Snake River overlook--if you're familiar with Ansel Adams' work, this needs little introduction. It is different than what you see in his famous shot as the trees have grown taller, but it still is a great view.
4. Oxbow bend--great location for birds (osprey and bald eagles) and potentially moose. This is another good location for getting reflections of the mountains.

The Cascade Canyon trail will give you good opportunities for spotting wildlife (moose, elk, bears, etc.). 

For Yellowstone, there are many unique locations. For wildlife, I'd suggest Hayden valley and the Lamar valley as there are many elk herds. There are also active wolf packs that are in these areas, but you will need to be patient (and a little lucky) to spot them. Dusk and dawn will be the best times to see wildlife on the move.

One of my favorite spots is near the top of a bluff just to the south of Grand Prismatic Spring. The boardwalk near the spring itself is worthwhile, but if you park at the Fairy Falls parking area (southeast of the parking lot near the Grand parking lot), then you can walk on a path that flanks the bluff to the north. Once you are in line with the spring, you can climb the bluff to get excellent views of the spring. It is a bit of a scramble and beware that you are not going to be on a trail while doing this. However, if you are careful, you will be rewarded with excellent photo opportunities.

Many people will advise you to go to Old Faithful. It is worth seeing, but if you are willing to wait, Grand Geyser is much more impressive. If it is late in the day, then you can get the pleasing warm side lighting and a rainbow from the geyser mist.

Another must-see is the Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone. The canyon is impressive (not like the Grand, but still very worthwhile). A popular place to shoot photos of the lower falls (the larger of the two) is at Artist's point. It will give you a view of the canyon a fair distance from the waterfall. You can also spot several osprey nests along the canyon walls.

Mammoth hot springs and terraces are also worth visiting if you have the time. Happy shooting.


----------



## Eric D (Jan 5, 2015)

My opinion of the 2 most dramatic geological views during my first trip to Yellowstone over 10 days last May/June:

1. Grand Prismatic Pool, from Picture Hill. You walk from the Fairy Falls trailhead, not from Grand Prismatic parking lot. 
Grand Prismatic is NE of the hill, so let you decide on time-of-day. 

2. Grand Geyser in the Old Faithful area. It's less predictable than Old Faithful, but well worth taking your lunch or snack and a book. 
Other geysers are even less predictable, so taking shots of many means committing a good portion of the day or two.
Grand makes a good goal for the limited time you're planning. Grand Geyser is E of the walkways, and your perspective is
limited to where you can get on the walkways, but you might want to see it and plan on one day, then go on another.

Beyond that, the animal life in the Lamar and Hayden Valleys. Lighting for both is best early in the morning.
A *really* long lens is called for for most of the large wildlife. I'm just too much a tourist and low-budget camera-wise, 
so my wildlife shots were just memory-quality using an SX50.

Hope that helps. I'm sure you'll hear from others who have spent more time there.

P.S. hopebgrad08 posted while I was finishing, and agreed with all my thoughts - or I'm agreeing with theirs. Hope that helps reinforce the suggestions. 

Have fun!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 5, 2015)

There is actually a book called "Photographer's Guide to Yellowstone & the Tetons: 2nd Edition" I always check for this type of book before I travel. This one is $15 on Amazon. You might even pick one up used on eBay. So worth it. 

Another thing is to google pictures of both parks, select the ones you like and make a cheat sheet of photos. Pull it out when you need a little inspiration, or to show to a park ranger and say "where can I find this?"


----------



## Psyclone (Jan 6, 2015)

Be aware that spring in the Tetons is tough for photographers. I was there in late May 2014 and a lot of stuff was flooded due to runoff. 

Schwabacher's Landing was underwater. The River Road was too.

Wildlife activity (e.g. bears) kept a couple of other areas like Signal Mountain and the Patriarch Pine area closed.

The Lamar Valley in Yellowstone is excellent for wildlife. Norris Geyser Basin is also worth the trip.


----------



## tiger82 (Jan 6, 2015)

Psyclone said:


> Be aware that spring in the Tetons is tough for photographers. I was there in late May 2014 and a lot of stuff was flooded due to runoff.
> 
> Schwabacher's Landing was underwater. The River Road was too.
> 
> ...



I tought I mentioned early summer, as in late June, early July. Not May.


----------



## Psyclone (Jan 6, 2015)

tiger82 said:


> I tought I mentioned early summer, as in late June, early July. Not May.



Oh, then you should be good to go. Pretty sure the flooding will be gone by late June.

While in Yellowstone, be sure to visit the other geysers in the vicinity of Old Faithful. Castle, Grand, and Beehive geysers are very cool but they do not erupt as often as others. If you can spend the time, they're worth it.

The Firehole Canyon drive and the Blacktail Plateau drive are good too.

In the Tetons, the Jenny Lake area has a lot of good photo ops.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jan 6, 2015)

Daughter and I went at the end of June. Oxbow is a definite - just west as in the next road should have a grizzly or two almost every morning. Recommendations are spot on. I wish I had known about the book - I know we missed lots.

We enjoyed going to the other side of the valley and wandering some of the dirt roads off of highway 26 on the eastern side. Breccia Cliffs, etc.

Lots of bears, you will use every lens you take


----------



## stinson001 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Tiger,
We went in 2009 during Memorial Day week, It was nice because the crowds were smaller, as the kids are normally still in school. The weather was spectacular, and the rivers were flowing high, making for a lot of terrific opporunities for photos..
I have included two photos,, the first one is on Jackson lake, This was taken from the road, on our way from the Tetons, to Yellowstone south entrance Just north of Moran.
The second pic is from the hike up to Inspiration Point ,, after taking the ferry across Jenny Lake. It was spectacular,, I hope you get the same weather we did!!
Enjoy the trip!


----------



## mr_hyde (Jan 6, 2015)

I am jealous as this is my favorite park. I've been there twice and can basically confirm all the spots mentioned before. Besides camera equipment you should definitely take a good binocular. A spotting scope is nice to have but not essential. 

Lamar Valley is definitely a good spot for wildlife, but we have also seen a couple of bears on the way from the Roosevelt lodge cabins to the Yellowstone falls.

You definitely should not miss the Yellowstone falls (in particular the lower falls). There is a path down from uncle toms point.

As mentioned earlier you should have a look at the geysers and basins around old faithful. In particular morning glory is neat (take a polarizer). but also on the other side of the road there are nice basins (e.g. the sapphire pool but also the black sand basin).

Mammoth hot springs is also nice in particular early in the morning.

Here are two links to pictures from both of my trips. Most of the pictures are geo tagged:
Yellowstone 2011
Yellowstone 2013

And take your time. Otherwise you might have seen the park just through the lens.


----------



## strikerwy (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll agree with most of what's been said. I'll also add that the Blacktail Ponds overlook in GTNP is also quite nice, especially if you walk down over the edge to the actual ponds (see pink sunrise). Also, if you visit Mormon Row for the barns, drive out towards the Teton Science school to capture the vista of the peaks across Antelope Flats. The wildflowers there can be otherworldly in mid June.

The best time to visit both parks is June for sheer variety of imagery and the wildlife experiences. As the temps warm and snow melts, many of the animals move into the higher backcountry of YNP, and while the Lamar and Hayden valleys always provide some viewing opportunity, the numbers and frequency dwindle as the summer progresses. Wildflowers tend to be close to peak in mid June and by July, many of the wildlife babies have left dens and are no longer the cute, cuddly critters many photographers crave.


----------



## Oneand0 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm not an expert on this, but I have been there three years in a row with the same guide for a workshop at Grand Teton National Park. We are going back again this June.

Definite must see and if you can do it, go for a sunrise shot at Leigh Lake! I would not go alone and make sure to carry bear mace with you in your group. I only say this because our guide saw fresh Grizzly poo the day before we scoped it out, for our sunrise shot the following day. Park in the String Lake parking lot and follow the signs along String Lake that take you on the trail to Leigh Lake. When you get to the steps for the small canoe launch at Leigh Lake, work your way left to get compositions similar to the one in my picture. On the way back the water should be still and try a pano shot of String Lake. Amazing calm there in the early morning with no people. Have fun!


----------



## Oneand0 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry the Leigh Lake picture did not post. Above is String Lake. Here is Leigh Lake.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 7, 2015)

Whatever's in front of you - or to the left or to the right. It's a marvelous area and the opportunities are boundless. If you want standard tourist shots, buy the postcards.


----------

